# Slate hearth



## PelletHog (Oct 28, 2007)

I had some extra slate from a job, so I made a 3/4 inch plywood platform as a base for the hearth. I covered it with cementboard then cut the slate to fit. I bought some tiles at home depot as a border. Came out pretty good, at least I think so!


----------



## karl (Oct 28, 2007)

It looks like the tile in my hallway,except my red tiles are much more muted.  I think it's great for a hearth, but I have to admit I hate the tile in the hallway.  There's not enough light in the room anyway and the dark floor doesn't help.  I've been dying to tear it up and put something else in.  Too bad I didn't think of using part of it for the hearth. That would have been a great excuse to replace it.  What you have looks great.


----------



## PelletHog (Oct 28, 2007)

Here it is after installation.


----------



## PelletHog (Oct 28, 2007)

I had just installed the stove and was testing it out.  It was about 80 degrees outside......


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 28, 2007)

Turned out damn nice. The tile border makes it cool & unique.


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks great; the slate with the border adds some great color.


----------



## Xena (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice job!


----------

